# DAP vs. GE Silicone II



## Devil frog (Oct 23, 2006)

I was woundering if anyone could explain the difference between the two. I understand that one is a silicne sealant and the other I believe is a rubber. Is the silicone a better end product or is the chemistry better for the frogs? The DAP is half the price and my local Lowe's. I just want to buy what's right and if anyone has a link to a previous conversation like this, please feel free to let me know. Thanks,
Ian


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Are you talking about DAP Silicone, or just DAP Dynaflex or one of their other culks? Some packages will say "Siliconized latex" or something similar, that doesn't count. You need 100% silicone. 

If you are talking about DAP Silicone, there is no difference for what we're doing, so go ahead and get the DAP stuff.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I used DAP 100% silicone. Everyone I talked to said that it works good, but it smells more when you put it on, but that is the only complaint I have heard about.

Curt.


----------



## Devil frog (Oct 23, 2006)

Would the smell effect the frogs any? Meaning vapors. How long would you suggest I let it air out before I add the GS?


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, by the time you get done putting all your plants in and setting your viv totaly up the smell will be gone. I would wait 24 hours before putting the GS on the silicon.

Curt.


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Mar 11, 2007)

Like what defaced had said... Make sure that it is 100% Silicone. That is key. Although the DAP 100% silicone is a bit less expensive, I think it is only about a buck cheaper, definately not half... but it is the stuff I used.


GoodLuck


----------



## Devil frog (Oct 23, 2006)

Now I've put one coating of the sillicone on. Should I put 2 coats on? I used a paint brush to try and evenly distibute the sillicone. But it's thinner at the bottom and that buggs me. I'm trying to get it to where it's completly blacked out. I just want it to look like a professional did it, lol Here's a pic for ya so let me know what you think or suggestions. Thanks,
Ian


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Mar 11, 2007)

The thicker it is the longer it will take to dry, obviously... Some hefty silicone I did glueing my background on took about a week and a half to 2 weeks to completely dry... FYI

It looks to me as if you are just coating the back, bottom and partial sides for a vertical tank? If you are trying to accomplish the professional look you might as well make sure it is completely blacked out, with small thin layers of silicone so it will dry so much faster. Might as well make yourself completely happy now since you will not be able to re-do it later..

What size tank is that?


----------



## Devil frog (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah, it's a 10 gal vert tank. Right now all I've done was silicone the little on the sides, top, front, and all of the back. I've only done one coating but thinking about doing 2 because it is a thin coating. I plan on useing the GS for the background. The add the dried eco earth to the GS and so on.


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Mar 11, 2007)

double or triple coat the bottom seams and bowl for a lack of future problems


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Maybe I'm missing something here...

Why would you need to silicone the bottom or back? they're already sealed for water at manufacture, and you aren't going to see them when set up, so what is the silicone doing for you?


----------



## Devil frog (Oct 23, 2006)

I would perfer not to see the GS on the glass. I dont like the look of it. So I wanted to coat the back and sides so it doesnt look cheap. I know the back is already water sealed, I'm just doing it for the look of it.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'm curious about the side that's setting on the carpet in that pic. Why black out the bottom (in vert orientation)?


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Mar 11, 2007)

I wish I would have used black silicone on the back of my tank, rather than clear... My tank's back is partially visible in my room, and i am kind of a perfectionist I guess. the black just looks more consistant.

As far as the silicone, obviously the constructed tank is already waterproof, but I think it would be wise to "overcoat" the seam's from his added partition, as well is the inside lipped bowl... Also sometimes the tanks original seems are imperfect on the cheaper 10gallons (I had to return one due to this fact; cheaply made)


----------



## Devil frog (Oct 23, 2006)

I see what your saying defaced. I didnt have to, just did it not thinking really. Because it's not like I'm going to be looking under it, lol


----------

